# douce ambiance 65L



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

hi everybody

here's a new tank , this one is less than 2 weeks old , still very fresh .
for this one i made a quite heavy hardscape , i'll try to compensate by keeping the stem part light , aerian and a bit unorganised .
moss should tie the wood and stone parts but it has not grown yet so it looks a bit rough at this time
i will add some eleocharis parvula in very small amounts in the foreground next to the hardscape.

so it's just the beginning , still i hope you like it

technical part:
60*30*36cm , 65Liters 
lights: 2*18W ada NA-lamp
filter: eheim 2213
co2 1b/2s non stop
ferts: step1, brightyK ( at this point)

plants:
rotala sp green
hygrophilia sp
arcuata needle leaf (emerged form on the pics)
MU
myriophilum matogrossense green
rotala indica
macrandra green
valisneria nana
glosso
java moss
eleocharis parvula(to come)
crypto parva (to come)
x-moss (to come)



















i will give some updates soon


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I like the hardscape setup, makes for a great 'backbone' for your scape.

I would suggest some 'midground' plants to add depth to the hardscape, as well as the overall aquascape in general.

Keep us posted


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice work. Would love to see it as it progresses.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The hardscape looks fantastic. Did you collect the wood and rocks yourself? What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Always love your scapes Uttoshii. I almost feel like the hardscape is too overpowering though (yeah, that's a rare problem). Might consider moss on the thinner branchier pieces?

It looks like a terrific start though. Beautiful. What type of rocks?

edit: I'm also amazed at how small the glosso looks even though this is just a 60cm tank!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Always love your scapes Uttoshii. I almost feel like the hardscape is too overpowering though (yeah, that's a rare problem). Might consider moss on the thinner branchier pieces?
> 
> It looks like a terrific start though. Beautiful. What type of rocks?
> 
> edit: I'm also amazed at how small the glosso looks even though this is just a 60cm tank!


Very well done hardscape layout. It's too early to determine IMO if it's too overpowering since the tank is only a few weeks old and there are several plant species to be added as indicated by OP.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice hardscape indeed.
Though the driftwood on the front left seems a werid placement to me.
Probably just me, but once your tank grown in ill probably get your whole concept.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

The hardscape looks great


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments



hooha said:


> I would suggest some 'midground' plants to add depth to the hardscape, as well as the overall aquascape in general.


for the midground i want to use only small plants varieties , i will use glosso , eleo parvula , moss (2 species) and a bit of ranalisma humile , i think that more species would make it to heavy  of course there still might be some changes
for the background (and for the midground as well) tank needs to mature a lot more:wink:

Cah925 , i've collected the rocks in the mountain , fishes are tanichtys and puntius gerius



Steven_Chong said:


> Always love your scapes Uttoshii. I almost feel like the hardscape is too overpowering though (yeah, that's a rare problem). Might consider moss on the thinner branchier pieces?
> 
> edit: I'm also amazed at how small the glosso looks even though this is just a 60cm tank!


i went hardcore on the hardscape this time i expect the midground plants to cover it partially , i'll let the glosso run over the foreground stones , i'll use moss mainly to connect the different part (wood/stone transitions) and to soften the most heavy hardscape parts , the thinest part of the wood should stay moss free , still i'll let the moss go wherever it wants to 

here is what it looked like at the set up , heavy ....lol










the glosso i'm using was originaly small in the previous tank it was in (i've been using it for a long time , might have been be some defficiency...) and it doesnt seem to want to grow bigger or even greener .... (i'd like it in a deeper green tone....)



houseofcards said:


> there are several plant species to be added as indicated by OP.


in complement to what i added recently i was thinking of using some crypto parva ....still thinking about it



Pinto said:


> Nice hardscape indeed.
> Though the driftwood on the front left seems a werid placement to me.
> Probably just me, but once your tank grown in ill probably get your whole concept.


not only you , it was kind of bothering from the beginning , i did a small modification , it seems better , still i'm not satisfied with it , i might change it a bit again soon

here is how it looks today not quite finished yet (especially the stem part), it must still mature a lot but i feel like it's going in the right way the green rotala is kind of slow , i'll rethink my fertilisation soon . stem part should grow very near to the surface in a classic V type , moss and glosso should go more over the hardscape .


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

real nice


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I have to admit Uttoshi, at first I thought the hardscape looked too dominating, but it now leaves quite a refreshing impression-- it really reminds me of hiking in the mountains. You are also brilliant at mixing stem plants


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I really like this layout. I think the hardscape is pretty much perfect as it is, but then again I like seeing exposed hardscape.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks great. Had a feeling that hardscape would be winner.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea wow! Your hardscape adds great depth and is a really nice combo of rock/wood.. sweet


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news , i replaced the green rotala on the right side by some myrio , i think it will help to integrate the wood , stem plants are still slow in the extremities , i will shape the stem parts at the next trimming in a classic "V" shape , but not really open in the center and rather high.


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm speechless...one of the greatest..




Dror.


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice rock/wood work...glosso looks great also


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

expect to see some more pictures....great tank


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news of this tanks , it will be finished soon , stem part need to grow a bit more and it will be ok , i think that i will present this tank for the ada contest this year , a full front shot should comme soon 
hope you like it anyways


----------



## tonbrencat (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! Awesome, great job, so pleasing to the eye


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

your tank have 5 hit points, rocks, driftwood, myrophylums rotalas and gloso, the way you have combined them all is what makes our eyes wanting to stare at it all the time.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some pictures , this tank is now finished , hope you like it


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice aquascape with great sense of depth. Glosso and moss look gentle and natural together. I only have a feeling that stems don't really fit this aquascape - I would prefer plants with a bit "wilder" look here.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you Chester in the background i wanted to keep the stem part light to compensate the heavyness of the hardscape and create more contrasts , i thought that the myrio matogrossense would be perfect to do so , i might have been wrong though  what kind of plants would have you seen in the background? (i still can do another version with different plants in the back)

here are a few more shots ,

a full front shot that seems to be better





































i hope you like it


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

uttoshii said:


> what kind of plants would have you seen in the background? (i still can do another version with different plants in the back)


Honestly, I am not really sure Maybe some vals or crypts with tall, thinner leaves? Echinodorus angustifolius might do a good job. But that's only mi opinion, I can't say for sure if it would be better with such plants, I am just wondering how would it look like


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

this is fantastic. the softer light in the photographs has a nice effect.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a new picture tonight , this one might be the one


----------



## ProAquatics (May 7, 2009)

greatscape!!! did a wonderful job


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I think it's stunning!


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

nice tank. good hardscape and the glosso over the rocks looks good.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Very well done!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I really like how it has filled in from the beginning. In the initial layout it looks like you had too much hardscape and not enough room for plants but boy was I wrong! Wonderful job!


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Very nice but whats does the title mean?


----------



## beaver24 (Jan 4, 2009)

Amazing scape!! Great depth and perception!


----------

